# vsfilter - Wrong File Version?



## whutitdew (Jan 10, 2005)

I came across the error *vsfilter - Wrong file version!* trying to playback a .mpg file using Windows Media Player 11. The media player took me to a site saying I needed an MPEG 2 Decoder. I then searched Google and found that I could try using the K-Lite Codec Pack. Well I installed the codec pack and I still get the error. K-Lite has GSpot built in so I used it to find out if I had the correct codec installed and GSpot says I do. I searched my computer for the vsfilter.dll and I have File Version: 1.01.4. I searched Google again for a fix and came across a site that recommened to other to uninstall the vsfilter and re-register it. I tried this method and it did not work. Anyone know what I can do to fix this error?

regsvr32 -u vsfilter.dll
Press Enter...

regsvr32 vsfilter.dll
Press Enter...


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

You can sometimes work-around this issue by installing Cyberlink PowerDVD.

I have had some adventures in the world of codecs. This may or may not provide some useful insight for you, but it costs nothing to look 

http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/708712-how-do-i-install-klite.html

Additional Information:

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/711954-free-tv-computer-huh.html


----------

